# 2 choices Z3 2015 or Z3 disc 2016



## ernie006 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm getting a new bike and it comes down to 2 choices that I found. 

A Felt Z3 2015 or a Z3 Disc 2016. Both are new and there is a 550$ US difference in price. 

After comparing everything , all is the same. Geometry hasn't change. 

The 2 differences are one that is obvious, the disc brakes and the other one the Wheelset. The 2016 comes with DT swiss R23 disc wheels VS the 2015 Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels. I think the DT are a little lighter wheels. 130 grams.

I know both bikes are exellent choices and I won't go wrong with any of them. Are those 2 difference worth the 550$ price difference? 

Thanks for the input. 

Ernie


----------



## Tobsn (Feb 21, 2017)

Hard to say not knowing what kind of riding you do and what your preferences are.
From my perspective, I think disc is worth the price difference.
But I'm an all season rider, do a lot of mountains and have quite a lot experience with disc. Know how to maintain it.
If you get along with rim brakes, they are good brakes.

This Saturday my girlfriend had to ride her beloved old bike. She was always happy with the bike. Now that she was for 6 month on a disc bike, she was complaining the whole ride about the brakes.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I would say yes as long as the price difference doesn't make a world of difference to you.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ernie006 said:


> A Felt Z3 2015 or a Z3 Disc 2016. Both are new and there is a 550$ US difference in price.


Hyrdaulic Disc will by itself cost about that much more.

2015 Felt Z3 MSRP New $2,999
2016 Felt Z3 Disc MSRP New $3,399

Why is there only $550 difference? If they have a (2yr old) 2015 they should be offering a bigger discount.
How much less than MSRP are they giving you? Both are previous model years.


----------



## ernie006 (Mar 25, 2017)

2 different bike shop. the 2015 was online. I tried to get a better deal but couldn't. 

In the end I got the 2016 with disc from my local shop that I have been buying all my bikes for years. Might as well buy what I really want at this point and the disc where something on my priority list. 

Can't wait to ride that thing.


----------



## Tobsn (Feb 21, 2017)

Congratulation. :thumbsup:
To by at the local store is also worth some bucks. 
Have fun with the bike.


----------

